
Show HN: QuickBoost.club curated video highlights of inspiring people - elviz
http://quickboost.club/
======
elviz
Hi,

I’m building a small platform of curated video highlights of inspiring people.
It’s in very early stages though. I like to watch videos where I usually learn
a lot, but I tend to forget things that I like after a short time. This
platform aims to help me with this problem. I can document those thing now
easily and and get the highlights as video snippets (I use this currently as a
new-Tab page in chrome. So every time I open a new tab, I get a new video
snippet). I plan to build collections for certain topics and open it up for
everyone to document and share their highlights.

I would love to know if this could be a helpful tool for you as well.

Thanks, Sascha

~~~
gregalbritton
Hi Sascha,

Great concept and a nice start! What is the current process for highlighting
parts of videos you like?

Feel free to contact me through my details on my HN profile.

------
developuh
Completely off topic, sorry.

How does having these new TLDs affect SEO ?

~~~
elviz
To be honest: I have no idea. I'm not even sure if I keep this URL.

------
oron
nice idea and execution! well done.

~~~
elviz
Thank you!

